# POPSUGAR + Target Must Have 2015 **May Contains Spoilers**



## maenad25 (Jan 7, 2015)

Did anyone else see the new Popsugar/Target collaboration box?

*Fit, Fresh, Fun in 2015* *POPSUGAR and Target collaborated to bring you everything you'll need to make 2015 your healthiest yet. Enjoy fun fitness finds and fresh beauty essentials that will keep you energized and happy for the new year and beyond!* *Limited quantities available. Boxes will ship by January 30.*
*$65*

Not sure I am going to go for this one until I see spoilers. I have had bad luck with all Popsugar Special Edition boxes and collaborations.


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 7, 2015)

I just saw this email! I LOVE Target so I may just have to break down and get one! Decisions, decisions...

I'm with you on wanting to wait for spoilers before buying...and after the NM and Holiday box issues I don' t think that will be a problem.


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 7, 2015)

I think I might wait for spoilers. I love Target and got super excited, but I really don't need more beauty items and I'm not big on fitness. So meh. Also wondering if the items inside will be available in Target stores separately. If so I could always buy the items I like myself.  Plus I am supposed to be saving money.


----------



## danipeach (Jan 7, 2015)

I think I'm going to go for this one. I was pleasantly surprised with how much I liked the Holiday LE Box, and January looks pretty good too!

Plus...I mean...Target. How can I not? And it's all fitness stuff, which is great because I started healthy eating and exercise in early December!  :lol:


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jan 7, 2015)

Ugh. I love Target. I passed on the Holiday box and while it looked like a great box it was full of more of the some ol' stuff: candle, clutch, etc. But this is Target and I love fitness stuff because I'm a daily runner (although I did just eat a Toblerone and it was amazing. Nom.) 

I'm always afraid that they're going to sell out but then I wonder if this will be available in Target stores like the NM box was. I was THISCLOSE to ordering the Target PSMH box immediately but after the NM box I'm going to wait to find out the rest of the details before I commit.


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 7, 2015)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> Ugh. I love Target. I passed on the Holiday box and while it looked like a great box it was full of more of the some ol' stuff: candle, clutch, etc. But this is Target and I love fitness stuff because I'm a daily runner (although I did just eat a Toblerone and it was amazing. Nom.)
> 
> I'm always afraid that they're going to sell out but then* I wonder if this will be available in Target stores* like the NM box was. I was THISCLOSE to ordering the Target PSMH box immediately but after the NM box I'm going to wait to find out the rest of the details before I commit.


I thought about this too. I checked the target website and nothing there. If I remember correctly, PopSugar never mentioned directly the NM box was for sell through stores. We only discovered that through 3rd party press releases right? I have not found anything else written about this collaboration. 

My guess is that it will not be available in stores considering there are SO many more Target's than NM's. It would have to be an online only purchase or sold at only a few select stores.


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 7, 2015)

With the coupon they released for the last Holiday box ($30 off I think), it really doesn't make sense to me anymore to buy one of these boxes right away.


----------



## Tamara76 (Jan 7, 2015)

I plan to wait for spoilers...


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 7, 2015)

I went ahead and got it since it's only $65. I'm pregnant so I haven't been doing too many strenuous work outs lately, but after baby I'll be ready to get back in shape. At least that's the plan for now!


----------



## Angela Jenkins (Jan 7, 2015)

As much as I love Target, I'll be waiting for spoilers.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jan 7, 2015)

I'll wait for spoilers. Maybe I'll get it if it's something like a fitbit, workout dvds, etc. 

My fear is that it'll be vitamins, energy snacks and a voucher for ugly shoes or workout clothes I'd never wear.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jan 7, 2015)

I tried on those legging in the store and they were not cute on me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder what they could put in the box? I'm curious!!


----------



## makeupsnob (Jan 7, 2015)

im excited I wanna get it but then im like hold out for a coupon, but then what if it sells out....ahhh the agony!!!


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 7, 2015)

After browsing Targets Fitness section, here are my guesses for some of the box contents:


Some type of non-sized workout accessory like a headband or dufflebag. Although I would much prefer a coupon to purchase a sports bra and or legging/capris in your own size.
Bottle of a daily multivitamin.
Some type of small work out equipment like a yoga block/strap or resistance band.
DVD to go with equipment.
Water bottle or exercise towel (its not unlike popsugar to include a higher end version of something that was already in a monthly box)
Post work out beauty items like dry shampoo, deodorant, makeup wipes.
And of course a snack like some Luna bars or maybe something to flavor water. Or to really keep with the Target theme, maybe something from Archer Farms.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 7, 2015)

I'd be worried about drugstore brands for makeup, moisturizers, etc.  I tend to shy away from those. Prefer higher end.  And no room for another pilates exercise ball (still trying to get rid of the boxed one I have from Jan 2013). :/


----------



## makeupsnob (Jan 7, 2015)

ahhh. I caved!!!! Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## MET (Jan 7, 2015)

At this point it's almost a given that if I buy it before spoilers I will HATE it.  I love Target but I was at my happiest when I ordered the Holiday for Her box when I knew the contents.


----------



## jackieee (Jan 7, 2015)

This box intrigues me. I do love Target, so I'll most likely get it, but want a spoiler!! It says beauty products too, so I'm almost positive it will probably include a Laneige product, which I've really wanted to try.


----------



## pbpink (Jan 7, 2015)

def waiting for spoilers ESP after all the codes for the last few boxes!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 7, 2015)

I know I SHOULD have waited for spoilers but I have impulse control problems.  I love Target and fitness stuff, but it's not like I need anything, especially because I subscribe to Mizzfit already.  I do love CG or whatever that workout brand is at Target, their sports bras are really comfy.  I know Fitbook stuff was just launched at Target, so I wonder if one of their journals or portion control plates will be included.  Gaiam brand yoga stuff would be nice...but the more I'm thinking about what might be in this box, the more I'm wishing I had waited.


----------



## lauren2828 (Jan 7, 2015)

I love popsugar, Target, and fitness stuff so this seems like a no brainer. My wish list includes workout socks, a gym bag, and anything from the Orla Kiley yoga collection.

I'm still on the fence about this box because I don't really want protein bars, trail mix or vitamins and there is a chance that stuff might be in there. I bet there is going to be a coupon for a discount off of workout clothes. Maybe I'll try and wait for spoilers and if it sells out I can just buy the stuff I really want at Target.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 7, 2015)

Sounds like it could be intriguing, as I enjoy Target very much...but I'll wait for spoilers because PS and collabs = problems a bit too often for my comfort level.


----------



## roohound (Jan 7, 2015)

Definitely intrigued but definitely waiting for a spoiler.


----------



## blank2aa (Jan 8, 2015)

I couldn't help myself and ordered it!!


----------



## emilylithium (Jan 8, 2015)

This box would be perfect for my new year resolution!


----------



## jackieee (Jan 8, 2015)

Ughhh, they said it's almost sold out!!! They're probably just saying that, but I don't want to take any chances, haha. Off to buy right now...no self control. Going to be pissed if they end up releasing a promo code or something.


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 8, 2015)

jackieee said:


> Ughhh, they said it's almost sold out!!! They're probably just saying that, but I don't want to take any chances, haha. Off to buy right now...no self control. Going to be pissed if they end up releasing a promo code or something.


I know what you mean. I really wish the quantity left was still viewable through the source code ( I tried looking yesterday, just in case, and nothing). Knowing how many are left cuts the stress so much, and helps me know how much pressure I need to apply to the hubby each night in showing how it _can _fit in the budget this month.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## danipeach (Jan 8, 2015)

jackieee said:


> Ughhh, they said it's almost sold out!!! They're probably just saying that, but I don't want to take any chances, haha. Off to buy right now...no self control. Going to be pissed if they end up releasing a promo code or something.


Girl, I know how you feel. I just did the same thing and had the same thought. But Target and Popsugar are just both so lovely I couldn't help it!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jan 8, 2015)

It's sold out already. Well I guess they made up my mind for me!


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 8, 2015)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> It's sold out already. Well I guess they made up my mind for me!


:blink2: wow...I'm shocked. There must have been a very limited supply.

ETA: I just tried adding one to my cart and checking out and it still seemed to work, although I did not actually complete the transaction (as I already bought mine yesterday). So those that may still want it should try to buy it anyway and see what happens.


----------



## danipeach (Jan 8, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> :blink2: wow...I'm shocked. There must have been a very limited supply.
> 
> ETA: I just tried adding one to my cart and checking out and it still seemed to work, although I did not actually complete the transaction (as I already bought mine yesterday). So those that may still want it should try to buy it anyway and see what happens.


Yeah, it's still letting you add it to the cart and everything, but there's "Sold Out" banners everywhere.

I'm glad I caved in earlier! This is the first time they've sold out in under a day in months!


----------



## BratzFan (Jan 8, 2015)

Hmmm...I was on the fence, I love all things fitness but don't buy skincare/makeup products or workout wear from target, but this box is intriguing. I  just purchased a lulululemon headband and bra for $55, with the "extra" $10 I could buy myself some hair ties and socks from Target and have a nice little consolation fitness bundle.

I do have a feeling I am going to regret not purchasing this though...I hope it's filled with tons of special edition, useful, and high value items for those that managed to snag this!


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 8, 2015)

Darn that was quick! Well, I am glad it isn't tempting me anymore. Fitness really isn't my thing so I'm hoping it fitness centered so I won't be super sad about the contents!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 8, 2015)

yeah, I'm still ok not ordering this ... too much chance to get an exercise ball. or drugstore brands.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jan 8, 2015)

wow really surprised it sold out  being that it was drug store brand items not high end items. I guess that makes up my mind about buying it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 8, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> wow really surprised it sold out  being that it was drug store brand items not high end items. I guess that makes up my mind about buying it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


we don't know that it was drug store brands.  we don't really know anything about it.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 9, 2015)

Unlikely, but it would be neat to get a little Lilly Pulitzer for Target sneak preview! Some kind of towel or make up bag or something.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 9, 2015)

I am wondering if all of this is intentional...people are upset over NM and holiday boxes and say they are waiting for spoilers from now on, so PSMH partners with the universally loved Target but only for a very small quantity of boxes so it sells out fast.  If this box is really amazing that's one way to kill all of the "I'm waiting for a spoiler" talk going forward.


----------



## atomic (Jan 9, 2015)

This is the first special edition box that really tempted me, but I didn't feel like spending $65 to not be sure if I'd like it or not.

Not impressed that they sold out already.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Jan 9, 2015)

i'm prepared to eat my words, but I'm still thinking this box wouldn't be for me.  I love Target, but I can go there, pick out 6 - 8 fitness-type items and walk out for less than $65.  I just don't think there is anything at Target, that I don't already have enough of.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 9, 2015)

If Target &amp; PS Collab'd for a Home Entertaintaning Box , I'd be ALL over it. I workout in a home gym so a new workout outfit, gym bag, headband, water bottle , etc just doesn't get me excited... The only person that sees me in my work out garb is my dog &amp; yes , I totally consider her "a person"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 9, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I am wondering if all of this is intentional...people are upset over NM and holiday boxes and say they are waiting for spoilers from now on, so PSMH partners with the universally loved Target but only for a very small quantity of boxes so it sells out fast.  If this box is really amazing that's one way to kill all of the "I'm waiting for a spoiler" talk going forward.


I'm guessing it's the lower price point that caused it to sell out faster. I rarely leave Target without spending at least $65 so it's like just another Target trip for me.


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 9, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I am wondering if all of this is intentional...people are upset over NM and holiday boxes and say they are waiting for spoilers from now on, so PSMH partners with the universally loved Target but only for a very small quantity of boxes so it sells out fast.  If this box is really amazing that's one way to kill all of the "I'm waiting for a spoiler" talk going forward.


This was totally my thought too!


----------



## SophiaRae (Jan 9, 2015)

Too bad it sold out already. I adore target but the fact that I can save so much with all their forms of discounts plus coupons made me not instantly bite and reconsider if I wanted to buy it. Buy the time I decided I was going to take the risk and buy it, it was already sold out. I don't doubt it was because PS wants to use this as an example for all of us that don't instant buy. What a shame, because I know I can't possibly the only one who reconsidered and was willing to purchase the box.


----------



## beautifulme (Jan 12, 2015)

I think my box may be coming either today or tomorrow....

I got two Fed Ex shipments from Pop Sugar coming.  One is for my regular monthly box shipped Fed Ex Smart Post shipped out on 1/06 weighing 3.1lbs and one shipped Fed Ex ground on 1/09 weighing 4.3lbs.  I know this seems really early but maybe they shipped early because they sold out so fast.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jan 12, 2015)

I have one coming too at 4.3lbs. I am shocked is coming already, but I already got my monthly box.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jan 12, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I have one coming too at 4.3lbs. I am shocked is coming already, but I already got my monthly box.


The other thing that I just realized is odd, is my LE boxes always come from CA, and my monthly box comes from NY. This box is coming from NY, tomorrow.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jan 12, 2015)

One more weird thing, it's coming FedEx, and not Smartpost.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 12, 2015)

Shipping already?  Neat!  (Hopping in just to find out the contents.  Love me some Target!)


----------



## beautifulme (Jan 13, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> One more weird thing, it's coming FedEx, and not Smartpost.


My regular sub boxes also normally come from NY and my LE boxes ship from CA and mine is also coming from NY.  Same with the shipping my boxes normally ship Smart Post this LE shipping Fed Ex Ground.


----------



## jennifer31777 (Jan 13, 2015)

My box just arrived via FedEx. I live in NY-Long Island

I took pictures, don't know how to post.

Here is a list of what was inside, I'm happy with it.

Spoiler Warning

--

--

Yoga Matt 3MM Gaiam Icy Marrakesh $21.99

Fitbit Flex Wireless Activity &amp; Sleep Wristband  $99.99

C9 by Champion Non-Slip Headband $6.99 +

 $20 Target Champion Gift Card, but it is for anything at Target

Brita Blue Sport Bottle 20oz $8.99

Simply Balanced Organic Dark Chocolate Trail Mix $6.99

Burts Bee White tea 10 count wipes $2.99

Laneige Advanced Hydration Trial Kit $10


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 13, 2015)

That is a fantastic box. I'm sorry I missed out.


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 13, 2015)

Woo Hoo! Thanks for posting!! I just got a shipping notice from PS, mine will be here (in So Cal) on Friday! Can't wait. I hope you can post pics soon! I find it easier to post from a mobile device than a desktop if that helps at all.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jan 13, 2015)

I just got mine and I am soooooo excited. PS really hit a home run for me. The curation, value, price, and shipping is outstanding. They shipped regular fedex, and I got it in a day from NY. I'm glad I didn't open my pink Fitbit from Santa, now I can return that, b/c of my one from PS.


----------



## emilylithium (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh my gosh, i would have loved a Fitbit! I was literally looking at buying it last night.

This must be the sadness I have been on missing out a box


----------



## jennifer31777 (Jan 13, 2015)

Trying this


----------



## BratzFan (Jan 13, 2015)

Yup! This box is awesome. Sad i missed out


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 13, 2015)

Wow! Nice! Thank the old gods and the new for them sending it real FedEx instead of SmartPost!


----------



## badkitty6 (Jan 13, 2015)

Wow - I am so psyched I got this!  I have one of those Fitbits that clips to your clothing, and I'm always forgetting to put it on, to the chagrin of my trainer.  And now I've gone and misplaced it.  So this is perfect!!


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 13, 2015)

I really hope my fitbit is pink! @@jennifer31777 does the info card say colors can vary?


----------



## beautifulme (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for posting spoilers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am so glad I jumped on this box I've wanted a FitBit for a while now. Mine is out for delivery today!!!


----------



## jennifer31777 (Jan 13, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> I really hope my fitbit is pink! @@jennifer31777 does the info card say colors can vary?



No, just a description so I assume everyone's getting the same color.


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 13, 2015)

double post...sorry!


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 13, 2015)

jennifer31777 said:


> No, just a description so I assume everyone's getting the same color.


Hooray! Thanks for the fast reply!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm totally cool not getting this as I already have a fitbit over a year now. It's not super new. Thanks for sharing. I'm sure people are psyched though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## danipeach (Jan 13, 2015)

Ahhhh! This box is so awesome I can't wait to get it!!!  :wub:

I was so hoping there'd be a Fitbit in there, but I worried it might be too expensive! What an awesome surprise!  :lol:


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 13, 2015)

Argh, I already have most of these items, including that exact fitbit and a similar gaiam yoga mat.  I kind of expected that though, I am always at Target and I buy a lot of fitness items.  Not the most exciting me, but still a win for $65 since I'm guessing I will more than recoup the cost of the box when I sell the fitbit on my company's portal.  Also tempted to keep it as a backup but I have to yoo2 from the Bianca jade box waiting in the wings already....hmmm.....


----------



## jackieee (Jan 13, 2015)

Awesome box! Happy I bought!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 13, 2015)

I wanted to get this box, and was bummed it was sold out so quickly but now that I see it has a FitBit as the big ticket item, I'm glad I didn't get it (not that the box isn't awesome, but I have a FitBit already).

If I didn't have a fitbit, this would be an awesome box for me! I love it.


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 13, 2015)

So I had a fitbit that I stopped using last year. It was black and I think I stopped using it mostly because I hated the way it looked. Any suggestions on how to make your fitbit look not so...generic? I won't pay for the Tory Birch bracelet, and I am not loving the pinterest ideas that involve gluing rhinestones to it either. Maybe some washi tape for an easy temporary look I can change often? Anyone here ever do anything to spruce up their fitbit?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 13, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> So I had a fitbit that I stopped using last year. It was black and I think I stopped using it mostly because I hated the way it looked. Any suggestions on how to make your fitbit look not so...generic? I won't pay for the Tory Birch bracelet, and I am not loving the pinterest ideas that involve gluing rhinestones to it either. Maybe some washi tape for an easy temporary look I can change often? Anyone here ever do anything to spruce up their fitbit?


You can by other bands, a set of 3 from amazon they come in navy, teal and red.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 13, 2015)

A little googling tells me that in addition to the Tory wristband and necklace (which I'm seriously debating), there are some Etsy shops like FUNKtionalWearables that have fitbit flex options.  Haven't found one I'm in love with yet.


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 13, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> A little googling tells me that in addition to the Tory wristband and necklace (which I'm seriously debating), there are some Etsy shops like FUNKtionalWearables that have fitbit flex options.  Haven't found one I'm in love with yet.


I think these are more what I had in mind. I guess I want it to look more like jewelry when I'm not actually working out. They are all so big though! I may have to rummage through my jewelry box and see if I can re-purpose any thing I already have.


----------



## MET (Jan 13, 2015)

Definitely a good box and a good value - I hope everyone enjoys.  

I am very happy with my decision not to buy (pending spoilers) since I have a lot of this stuff.  I hope it's a good trend forward on the LE boxes but it will take me a few more boxes before I go back to purchasing without spoilers.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh man, now I wish I had gotten one! Just for that Fitbit... even though I already have a Jawbone. XD


----------



## lauren2828 (Jan 14, 2015)

What a great box! I'm glad I sat this one out because I have most of the stuff in there. I'm really impressed with the value and I hope Popsugar does more collaborations with Target!


----------



## TheaC (Jan 14, 2015)

Wow, this is the first special edition box that I actually thought was worth it. I would return my jawbone up in a heartbeat if I knew what was inside this box.

I really hope they do other special edition $65 boxes. Maybe a college box in the fall? :blush:


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jan 14, 2015)

My husband loved this box for me, and I think was slightly jealous, lol. He said they should do a Home Depot or Lowe's collaboration, maybe for Father's Day. I actually think that's a fun idea.


----------



## ChemLady (Jan 14, 2015)

Is it normal for Popsugar's sold out boxes to still be able to add them to your cart and basically get through an entire checkout process? I hadn't seen this thread until today, and the fit bit especially caught my attention. I tried adding it to my cart, and it let me (even though it says sold out) and then decided to see how far I could go lol.


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 14, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> So I had a fitbit that I stopped using last year. It was black and I think I stopped using it mostly because I hated the way it looked. Any suggestions on how to make your fitbit look not so...generic? I won't pay for the Tory Birch bracelet, and I am not loving the pinterest ideas that involve gluing rhinestones to it either. Maybe some washi tape for an easy temporary look I can change often? Anyone here ever do anything to spruce up their fitbit?


What about putting some of the metallic tattoos from the January box on it? Assuming you don't get it wet often. (I usually put mine in my pocket of I'm washing dishes or something.)


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 14, 2015)

TheaC said:


> Wow, this is the first special edition box that I actually thought was worth it. I would return my jawbone up in a heartbeat if I knew what was inside this box.
> 
> I really hope they do other special edition $65 boxes. Maybe a college box in the fall? :blush:


TheaC, you don't like your Jawbone Up? I love mine. How long have you had it? After a few weeks of constant wear it begins to learn your habits and the app offers suggestions on healthier habits. Also, it syncs with the my fitness pal app really well.


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 14, 2015)

northwest22 said:


> What about putting some of the metallic tattoos from the January box on it? Assuming you don't get it wet often. (I usually put mine in my pocket of I'm washing dishes or something.)


/\ /\ /\ /\ THIS!!! GENIUS!!

I am so doing this now. I don't like wearing mine in the shower so I'm hoping the tattoos should last for a while. I may even try to put a top coat of some sort on it if I find I really like it and want it to stay. Thank you!


----------



## TheaC (Jan 14, 2015)

northwest22 said:


> TheaC, you don't like your Jawbone Up? I love mine. How long have you had it? After a few weeks of constant wear it begins to learn your habits and the app offers suggestions on healthier habits. Also, it syncs with the my fitness pal app really well.


My Jawbone up had problems with charging after 2 weeks. Rather than charging, it sucked energy out of it every time I charge. I still have problems with it sometimes but I could fix it with a soft reset. Not the best, but I could live with it.

The only reason I'm so chill about it is that I got it for $50 during Cyber Monday.


----------



## jackieee (Jan 14, 2015)

Got my box today! Love it so much...charging my Fit Bit right now. Going back and forth on wearing the large and small wristband...can't tell which one I want to wear.

Received this before the monthly box, which is a bit weird.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jan 14, 2015)

Sigh of relief! While this box is great, I already have a FitBit (my husband uses a Jawbone) and I already have two yoga mats (one for indoor classes and one for outdoor classes), but I would have been really happy for everything else for $65, especially since it included a $20 Target gift card. Really great box!! I hope this is a sign that their LE boxes are taking a turn for the better.


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 14, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> /\ /\ /\ /\ THIS!!! GENIUS!!
> 
> I am so doing this now. I don't like wearing mine in the shower so I'm hoping the tattoos should last for a while. I may even try to put a top coat of some sort on it if I find I really like it and want it to stay. Thank you!


Yay! I'm so glad. Those tattoos are cool looking.


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 14, 2015)

TheaC said:


> My Jawbone up had problems with charging after 2 weeks. Rather than charging, it sucked energy out of it every time I charge. I still have problems with it sometimes but I could fix it with a soft reset. Not the best, but I could live with it.
> 
> The only reason I'm so chill about it is that I got it for $50 during Cyber Monday.


I'd recommend contacting their customer support. I had an issue with my first one and they sent out a replacement right away. Only took me a two minute phone call. $50 is still a lot of money. You deserve a product that works.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 14, 2015)

All swaps/sales need to stay in the BST area, please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129500-popsugar-2014-swaps-and-trades/


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 15, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> /\ /\ /\ /\ THIS!!! GENIUS!!
> 
> I am so doing this now. I don't like wearing mine in the shower so I'm hoping the tattoos should last for a while. I may even try to put a top coat of some sort on it if I find I really like it and want it to stay. Thank you!


If anyone has success with this please post pictures!  That is a fantastic idea!!!  I already bought the overpriced Tory Burch necklace, but I like options...I am so sick of looking like sporty spice when I'm supposed to be professional.


----------



## phanne (Jan 15, 2015)

I am so thrilled with this box and I have no idea why. I already have a fitbit, a thicker yoga mat and enough face wipes, water bottles and head bands to equip the entire WNBA, yet I am still so giddy over the value of this box! I keep looking at it and thinking I'm so glad I got this! I think I may need an intervention.


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 15, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> If anyone has success with this please post pictures! That is a fantastic idea!!! I already bought the overpriced Tory Burch necklace, but I like options...I am so sick of looking like sporty spice when I'm supposed to be professional.


So this is my first attempt. I love it! Although I will have to work on getting it straighter next time and keeping the white edges off. I'm curious to see how long it lasts with me rubbing my wrist on my mousepad or keyboard all day. Also, how it stands up to the bending of taking it off and on.



Spoiler


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 15, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> So this is my first attempt. I love it! Although I will have to work on getting it straighter next time and keeping the white edges off. I'm curious to see how long it lasts with me rubbing my wrist on my mousepad or keyboard all day. Also, how it stands up to the bending of taking it off and on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhhh, I love it too!  Thanks for posting pictures, and let us know how it holds up!  What a fantastic idea, @@northwest22!


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 15, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Ohhhhh, I love it too! Thanks for posting pictures, and let us know how it holds up! What a fantastic idea, @@northwest22!


Thanks!! It looks so great. Now, I'm kinda jealous because I don't even have a Fitbit. Lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mvangundy (Jan 15, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> If anyone has success with this please post pictures!  That is a fantastic idea!!!  I already bought the overpriced Tory Burch necklace, but I like options...I am so sick of looking like sporty spice when I'm supposed to be professional.


How do you like the necklace?  I was thinking about the bracelet!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 15, 2015)

mvangundy said:


> How do you like the necklace?  I was thinking about the bracelet!


I didn't know it existed until @@naturalactions mentioned it the other day, so I just ordered it.  I read a bunch of reviews though.  No one complained about the effectiveness, just the look.  It seems that people hate the chain, comparing it to a Mr. T chain, so I went with the silver instead of the gold.  I am probably a sucker because it's SO EXPENSIVE and not a piece I would wear if it wasn't for the fitbit.  But even if it's not 100% my taste, it's better than wearing the wristband when I'm at work.  I have had my fitbit for about 3 months and I still feel a little self conscious, especially on days I have to wear a suit. 

I thought about the bracelet too, but it's bulkier than anything I would normally wear so I thought it might get on my nerves.  The fitbit wristband doesn't really bug me but it's thin and plastic so it doesn't clink on my keyboard or anything.  I think the bracelet is prettier than the necklace though.


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 16, 2015)

For those that may actually want to spend their giftcard on athletic wear, the target cartwheel app is offering 50% off a selected piece of C9 activewear today and tomorrow. Plus the app has a ton of other discounts like 20% off DVDs and other discounts on food like the trailmix and coconut water. I'm totally stopping in today!! Today's item is a champion light support sports bra.


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 22, 2015)

For those that really want a Fitbit, Target is now offering 30% through their Cartwheel app for the Fitbit Charge. The deal is good through 1/24. It's a fancier model than the Flex, but there are not as many color choices.


----------



## lloronita (Jan 22, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> For those that really want a Fitbit, Target is now offering 30% through their Cartwheel app for the Fitbit Charge. The deal is good through 1/24. It's a fancier model than the Flex, but there are not as many color choices.


Thanks!  I'm off to get one!


----------



## fabgirl (Jan 22, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> For those that really want a Fitbit, Target is now offering 30% through their Cartwheel app for the Fitbit Charge. The deal is good through 1/24. It's a fancier model than the Flex, but there are not as many color choices.


Hi  I just saw this and downloaded Cartwheel.  Silly question, but how do i buy it?  through the app?  or through the website?  will they email me a code??    THANKS! @@naturalactions


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 22, 2015)

fabgirl said:


> Hi  I just saw this and downloaded Cartwheel.  Silly question, but how do i buy it?  through the app?  or through the website?  will they email me a code??    THANKS! @@naturalactions


Not a silly question at all! The app actually rolls all your selected deals into one scanable bar code that you use in store. 

All you have to do is tap the "add" button on the deal you are interested in and it automatically registers to your barcode. You can add up to 10 deals at a time. When you check out, the cashier scans the barcode and you get all the discounts. 

Sometimes a deal will show that it is redeemable online, but it looks like this one is in store only. 

I hope that helps!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 23, 2015)

I have a quarterly co spoiler that might be of interest to some of you ladies who weren't able to snag this box. 



Spoiler



According to Liz at MSA, there will be a Jawbone Up in the next Arianna Huffington Quarterly box!


----------



## lloronita (Jan 23, 2015)

Has anyone tried the Misfit Shine, it's certainly the most stylish fitness tracker (and just $99).


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jan 23, 2015)

Since we're talking about fitness trackers on this thread… Ideel is selling Jawbone UP for more than 50% off today at $59.99. http://www.ideel.com/events/228054/offers/14806882/latest_view


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 23, 2015)

I have the Jawbone Up and I love it. It looks a bit more like a bracelet than Fitbit. And the app is great. Been using mine every day since September. I had to deal with their customer service once over an alarm issue and the customer service was excellent.


----------



## fabgirl (Jan 23, 2015)

So,what size wrists does a small fit? It's the only size.they have. Thanks!!


----------



## daisygirl2 (Jan 24, 2015)

lloronita said:


> Has anyone tried the Misfit Shine, it's certainly the most stylish fitness tracker (and just $99).


I had never heard of this one and went to check it out. It looked really nice, the reviews were good and so I toodled off to Target and bought one tonight. Wouldn't you know, it does not work. I tried a new battery and still no luck. I really like the way it looks...hopefully customer service can help me get it to work!


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 24, 2015)

fabgirl said:


> So,what size wrists does a small fit? It's the only size.they have. Thanks!!


Small is really small. I have smallish wrists and I got a medium. If you go on the Jawbone website there is a way to measure.


----------



## lloronita (Jan 24, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I have a quarterly co spoiler that might be of interest to some of you ladies who weren't able to snag this box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The picture they show looks like it isn't a bracelet style, but rather a clip on?


----------



## wadedl (Jan 24, 2015)

I want a fitness tracker and all these deals make getting one so tempting! I wish the Apple Watch would hurry up and get released already!


----------



## fabgirl (Jan 24, 2015)

northwest22 said:


> Small is really small. I have smallish wrists and I got a medium. If you go on the Jawbone website there is a way to measure.


Thanks!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 24, 2015)

wadedl said:


> I want a fitness tracker and all these deals make getting one so tempting! I wish the Apple Watch would hurry up and get released already!


My thoughts exactly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katerdpher51 (Feb 2, 2015)

A type to those who are considering buying a fitness tracker but don't want to look dorky with a rubber wristband:

I have a FitBit One (it is just a little "pod" with a rubber attachment thing that you are supposed to attach to your waistband, and it comes with a wristband that you can wear at night to track your sleep cycle.

I got the One for a few reasons, but the main one being that I looked like a serious dork wearing a wristband at work in a professional environment. Plus, I type on my computer all day long and already remove my watch and bracelets to more comfortably and quickly type, so I knew a wrist-type tracker was not for me.

I don't wear the One on my waistband either...I'm always nervous about it popping off my belt. Instead, I wear it clipped to my bra! I clip it to the center of my bra, in between my boobs, and it tracks my steps throughout the day. As a plus, no one knows I'm wearing it!


----------

